# Paph. henryanum var. album



## eggshells (Oct 31, 2018)

It's Halloween after all.

Paph. henryanum var album 'Ghost Leopard' CHM/AOS















Paph. henryanum var. album by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## John M (Oct 31, 2018)

Wonderful and beautiful!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 1, 2018)

super colour and shape.
It looks to have light brown markings/spots?
What is the breeding?


----------



## GuRu (Nov 1, 2018)

Rare plant, with a extraordinary good shape, pure white pouch (not sure, if the yellowish upper edges are real or just reflections in the photo), the rest yellowish-greenish with shadows of darker polka dots, further more - well grown and photographed - altogether a real feast for the eyes.


----------



## kiwi (Nov 1, 2018)

That is amazing. Well grown. Did you grow it from flask? I have some from Sam and the growth rates are glacial.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 1, 2018)

I need that - badly.
Very beautiful.


----------



## emydura (Nov 1, 2018)

That is just divine.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks all, Rudolph is right. The spots are a darker shade of green and a white pouch. I have seen some henry album from Taiwan that also shed its spot so I am glad that this one kept it.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 1, 2018)

kiwi said:


> That is amazing. Well grown. Did you grow it from flask? I have some from Sam and the growth rates are glacial.



I got this clone as a division from Zephyrus. A well know grower here in CA.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 1, 2018)

Sancta sanctissima! What beauty!

I have to reign my feelings - and speak with the poet: "O, beware ... of jealousy; it is the green-ey'd monster which doth mock the meat it feeds on" (WS, Otello: III, 3, 3, 1)

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow!!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2018)

Hey, send that to me!


----------



## xiphius (Nov 1, 2018)

Gorgeous! It looks so ethereal!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm not so fond of green flowers, but this is special.


----------



## paworsport (Nov 3, 2018)

Marvelous flower and Very Nice color and shape:clap:


----------



## slippery (Nov 3, 2018)

When you say "got a division" does that mean bought?
Their website price is $1,000...rather steep for me.
Jerry


----------



## cxcanh (Nov 3, 2018)

Wow, it is very rare one because I just saw some photos somewhere


----------



## blondie (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm in love this is spectacular, this would be the only henryanum I would have in my collection.


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 4, 2018)

Wonderful!


----------



## e-spice (Nov 9, 2018)

Never knew there was an album henryanum. That is completely amazing.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2018)

Special plant.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2018)

e-spice said:


> Never knew there was an album henryanum. That is completely amazing.



Do you have Olaf's Albine Paph book?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 13, 2018)

Wow, that is cool! That would cost a truck-load here.


----------



## xiphius (Nov 14, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Do you have Olaf's Albine Paph book?



What book? I don't think I have heard of this one...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 16, 2019)

Wow stunning. I need to get one!!! Is it a strong grower?


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 16, 2019)

eggshells said:


> It's Halloween after all.
> 
> Paph. henryanum var album 'Ghost Leopard' CHM/AOS
> 
> ...


For the love of god please self this.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 16, 2019)

Beautiful clone and well grown for the form. Reportedly not the most vigorous of album Paph. species.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 16, 2019)

a year old thread...............


----------



## eggshells (Oct 16, 2019)

Plant is doing well and much bigger now. It's currently in bloom right now.



Paph. henryanum var. alba by paphioman, on Flickr



Paph. henryanum var. alba by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## blondie (Oct 17, 2019)

Wow that is just gorgeous


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 17, 2019)

I just broke out a compot of John's breeding - Zephyrus. The plants grow a bit more slowly than regular henryanum, but at least John's grex seems decently vigorous. Bringing one to Cincinnati.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 17, 2019)

This is John's clone. It's a very impressive clone for an alba. This one is sending new shoots all over the place. Highly recommended.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 17, 2019)

that's so fantastic!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 17, 2019)

still a beauty


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. I need some.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 22, 2019)

I just can second my post almost one year ago. it'S a real feast for the eyes. Congrats.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow!!! If someday you divide it... please think about me...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2019)

So I took the jump and got myself a division from Zephyrus, who delivered to me last week. It has about seven growths, 3 of with are maturing and 4 baby shoots. I’m ecstatic! Here is a pic.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 23, 2019)

Great looking division. Good luck growing it!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks Tom. It’s on the ‘Save in case of fire’ list lol


----------

